# Application tips for hooded lids/small lid space and crease?



## chocula (Jun 2, 2005)

Does anyone have any application tips for hooded eyelids.  I have very little lid space; the crease folds down onto what little bit I have!

Thanks!


----------



## beautifulxdisaster (Jun 2, 2005)

I have only one of my eyes hooded. What I try to do is to use light shimmery color on the inner and a dark/er colour on the outer. Sometimes I line my crease along, with brown pencil.


----------



## deery-lou (Jun 3, 2005)

Beautifulxdisaster would you mind telling me more about how you line the crease with a brown pencil? Is it for a deeper looking socket? Do you blend the pencil?
Sounds creative!!! i'm always looking for tips for hooded eyelids!


----------



## Neophyte (Jun 3, 2005)

Apply a lot of deeper shadow in the crease of the eye at the outer corner and blend it over the eyebone past the crease


----------



## beautifulxdisaster (Jun 3, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *deery-lou* 
_Beautifulxdisaster would you mind telling me more about how you line the crease with a brown pencil? Is it for a deeper looking socket? Do you blend the pencil?
Sounds creative!!! i'm always looking for tips for hooded eyelids!_

 
I find it pushing the fold to indicate more lid a little bit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





, I usually do not mix it.


----------

